# codec needed for AVI files?



## gurutech (Apr 23, 2004)

For some reason I can't view AVI files in Media Player any more. It says "error downloading codec". But I don't know which one to download....

What do I need to download to get AVI files to play in WMP?


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Try this player and see if it works http://www.videolan.org/vlc/


----------



## gurutech (Apr 23, 2004)

Yeah, I actually use that program to play ISO's of the DVD's that I buy (keeps the kids from scratching the heck outta the DVD's).

I'd like to be able to play AVI's with WMP though...


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

Get this, I use V 2.21, and see what it says about the codec situation. Make sure to hit 'Render' at the bottom.

http://www.headbands.com/gspot/


----------



## frigitar (Sep 7, 2006)

I had this problem too but now I just use Divx player which works fine.
And I like it better than WMP....


----------



## Spider111 (Oct 2, 2006)

Try K-lite codec pack http://www.free-codecs.com/download/K_Lite_Mega_Codec_Pack.htm.


----------

